# The Feral Quaker Parrots of Edgewater NJ



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Saturday afternoon I paid a visit to Edgewater NJ, a town not too far from me. They have an incredible feral Quaker Parrot population that until that day never visited. They are such amazing little birds who make their living in the heart of the city. If you're ever in the neighborhood I'd recommend to pay them a social call. Here are the pics i took. http://picasaweb.google.com/pjjasinski/EdgewaterQuakers/photo#5059376641757816738


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

We have a colony here in Portland as well. 
They had constructed a huge Quaker condo complex in one of the oak trees out near the airport. The tree became rotten and had to be taken down and all the Quakers were displaced birds.
I had one as a companion whose name was NIki. He came to my husband as payment for money owed. He accepyted the bird as payment because he felt so sorry for him.
At first he had eyes only for Dan and never missed an opportunity to fly at me and peck my ear. How I hated that bird. When I became pregnant, his allegiance changed and he would sit on my belly. Baby I'd say to him. Baby he say back to me.
We lost him two years later from an enlarged heart. He died in my hands. It's been almost 14 years and the loss of him still brings tears to my eyes.
I love Quakers. They are interesting, smart and thoroughly amazing.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*Quaker . . .*

Hmmmmm . . . I live in a city that is desigbated as a bird sanctuary. At any given time the wild quakers fly above squawking as they seek feeding grounds or just play in the trees. I have adopted a pair of hand fed wild quakers, and that pic seems more like a green , yellow headed amazon than a quaker. But who knows maybe the ferral quakers in miami are different. Here thay have less body mass and grey coloring especially about the head and front. Nice bird though.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost your sweet Niki, Charis  Quakers are amazing birds! I'd love to have one join my flock but they're illegal to keep as "pets" here in NJ.

There is a few pics of a Yellow Nape Amazon sharing pizza with his human friend, Abisai, you have to go to the top left corner right above the picture and go into the main gallery to see all the Quaker pics.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm still working my way through the photos, Pete, but they are very 
pretty birds. I especially got a kick out of the shots w/them ground feeding
along side a couple of pretty well fed looking pigeons  . Thanks for posting
a link to share w/us.

fp


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I'm sorry you lost your sweet Niki, Charis  Quakers are amazing birds! I'd love to have one join my flock but they're illegal to keep as "pets" here in NJ.
> 
> There is a few pics of a Yellow Nape Amazon sharing pizza with his human friend, Abisai, you have to go to the top left corner right above the picture and go into the main gallery to see all the Quaker pics.


Ahhhh . . . yes they are indeed beautiful. I've always admired the way they construct their nests - with the entrance on the bottom.

Nice pics thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

What beautiful birds, and such incredible nests! They seem to be as adaptive as pigeons. Do their vibrant colors become more accented by a certain diet? 

It's funny to see them eating with a few ferals, as the pigeons usually outnumber the other birds during public feedings, but here they don't.

What a rare sight for most of us to see, thank you for allowing us the opportunity by sharing it with us.

I'm sorry to hear the story of your Niki, Charis, I can imagine the memories this brings to mind.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pete, thanks for the pictures. They were all wonderful.

Question - in one, you show a window with something in the left corner inside the apartment. Any idea what that is?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks, Nona, for the great information about the Quakers! Your Sunny sounds like quite a character! Did you raise him from a baby? And who taught him his vocabulary???   

Doesn't he get frustrated not being able to build a nest? Did you ever want to find a mate for him??

LOVE, HUGS & SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my, how funny! Such big squawks from such a relatively small bird! I can just imagine the mutterings!!   

Squeaks and I send WING HIGH FIVES! 

Mutter on, Sunny and don't forget your manners!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures! They are amazing birds that deserve to be left alone and with luck the law will pass that will give them the same rights as the native species. 

Sunny sounds like a hoot, Nona! I'd love to play with Sunny and get to know a Quaker first hand. I haven't had the chance to spend quality time with a Quaker because they're illegal here and nowhere to be found except in the wild. 

You can't see the Quaker in the window, Maggie. S/he's standing on the basket, I guess the reflection washed him out. The owner of the house found the poor lil guy/gal wandering in the road with most it's primaries missing so until they grow in s/her's an "unofficial" patient.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I did not know that!

How cruel! What a shame!


----------

